# Comments needed on New beginner loft design



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello All:
I'm in the planning stages of building my first loft. I keep reading here to go as big as allowed and affordable. This what I came up with. I would be very interested in your thoughts to this layout or if you would recommend a different layout? I am constrained to 144 sq. feet by town code. Any input would be welcome for Im close to ordering materials and would like to get the communities thoughts before I start.
Thank you in advance for your response
Fred


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

In the town of Islip the 144 sqft building limit is for a shed with out a permit. Make sure you get a permit to build a pigeon loft because if you don't and somebody complains the Town of Islip code enforcers don't want to hear anything they'll give you a summons make you go to court and force you to get rid of the birds. It's happened to ppl b4. Years ago it was different it would be squashed and they'd let you just get the permit afterwards because there was a few pigeon flyers who were big shots in the town now they are all gone. Just recently I got complaint about my 2 chickens the enforcement officer came and wanted to see the chicken coop. I showed him the little coop and he started asking questions about the pigeon coops like he got me on something. I told him I had permits and they were on our C/O and he was like I don't think so I'm gonna check and get back to you. I guess he checked found I was right and couldn't get us on that but instead a week later he put a summons on the door for some other BS and I wound up having to pay a $400 fine.


----------

